# Winter Riding?



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Not from Utah but Canada brrr! I'd recommend a good winter toque to cover your ears, as well as a scarf or something to cover your nose & mouth. I tend to layer up when i go out in really cold weather, so it doesn't hurt to have some long-johns under your pants, a sweater or 2 under a good warm winter jacket. I don't have winter snow/riding pants so i just wear a pair of long-johns under my jeans & a pair of sweats over top 
I also have good warm riding boots (any winter boot with a heel that will fit in your stirrups will do) & i still wear atleast 2 pairs of socks! lol
You'll need winter riding gloves of course too.
It's better to have too much clothing on than not enough, because you can always take layers off!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

lilruffian said:


> Not from Utah but Canada brrr! I'd recommend a good winter toque to cover your ears, as well as a scarf or something to cover your nose & mouth. I tend to layer up when i go out in really cold weather, so it doesn't hurt to have some long-johns under your pants, a sweater or 2 under a good warm winter jacket. I don't have winter snow/riding pants so i just wear a pair of long-johns under my jeans & a pair of sweats over top
> I also have good warm riding boots (any winter boot with a heel that will fit in your stirrups will do) & i still wear atleast 2 pairs of socks! lol
> You'll need winter riding gloves of course too.
> It's better to have too much clothing on than not enough, because you can always take layers off!



Toque = stocking cap in American language lol

In our part of Canada we just use rain coats most of the time lol

I agree with all above listed.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Layers, layers, layers. If you can get a pair of nice thermal underwear (tops and bottoms), wear those under your clothes. I am a huge believer in chaps too. I have a pair of full length chaps that I wear on those really cold days. They also cut the wind like nobody's business. Wool socks and insulated gloves. What I wear in the winter is a thermal top, a long sleeved shirt, a light fleecy jacket, and then my heavy Carhartt coat. Carhartt stuff is a bit expensive but it is so worth it. Other than that, something to protect your ears and something to cover your nose and mouth and you should be good to go. Also, those disposable hand warmer things that you can get for like $1 a pair are lifesavers.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Layers, layers, layers. If you can get a pair of nice thermal underwear (tops and bottoms), wear those under your clothes. I am a huge believer in chaps too. I have a pair of full length chaps that I wear on those really cold days. They also cut the wind like nobody's business. Wool socks and insulated gloves. What I wear in the winter is a thermal top, a long sleeved shirt, a light fleecy jacket, and then my heavy Carhartt coat. Carhartt stuff is a bit expensive but it is so worth it. Other than that, something to protect your ears and something to cover your nose and mouth and you should be good to go. Also, those disposable hand warmer things that you can get for like $1 a pair are lifesavers.


:lol:

You would DIE in Canada woman. Your winters = t-shirt weather for us! As soon as March comes around, and the days start warming up to around 14 degrees Fahrenheit, we're riding in sweatshirts!

Haha I agree with everyone though - layers are necessary. I have a thermal jumpsuit for REALLY cold weather, so I'm usually wearing two pairs of pants, two pairs of socks, two sweaters, and then my jumpsuit over top plus scarf, hats and a couple pairs of mitts.

We never stop riding though, we're a little insane. This is my all time favorite picture to show JUST how cold Canadian winters are!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Which is why I'll _never_ move to Canada :lol:.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Which is why I'll _never_ move to Canada :lol:.



You could move to my part of Canada. Last year we had one day of snow lol. Not ALL of Canada is cold, thats a myth. It gets colder in Montana than it does here.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I live in Minnesota (Yep, quite cold) I normally don't ride too much in winter, but I go to the barn every night. I wear a heavy winter jacket, Hat, Mittens, and boots. Sometimes snowpants if it is cold.


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

I agree with the fellow Canadians.

And on the days you can swing it, ditch the saddle. You're butt will be nice and toasty warm.

I strongly suggest something that is a good wind breaker. Cold is tolerable, cold wind is torture. 

But don't worry, you'll eventually adapt


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

lilruffian said:


> Not from Utah but Canada brrr!


:lol: don't scare the poor women with our Albertan weather :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I love love love my Cuddle Duds. Best thermal underwear ever. 
I'm also a big fan of those Hot Hands heat packs that SMrobs mentioned. They make them for inside your shoes as well.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Where in Utah are you going to be living? I live about 80 miles north of Salt Lake City very near the Idaho border and it gets pretty cold here. Don't bother buying a coat in Louisiana as I doubt that they will have what you need. When you get to Utah find an IFA store and buy a Carhart coat (the parka type with the quilted lining). Then get a silk scarf (some places call them a wild rag). You wrap it once around your neck and then tie it or use a slide to snup it up and it will keep you much warmer than just the coat. For your legs I would suggest a good pair of shotgun style chaps. These will keep the wind off your legs and give you a little protection in the event you become unhorsed. You'll have to experiment with gloves as everybody has thier own preference. I like unlined buckskin gloves mostly but I'm tough. I also usually just wear a felt hat. Good luck.


----------



## M2twisted (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm here in CO where it gets hot in the summer and cold in the winter!
it is going to be all of 28 degrees today, and 16 overnight.
under armor is my best pal, along with thinsulate gloves, and hot bran mash for my boy to keep his water intake up! and of course i blanket him...spoiled thing!


----------



## Luvs2jump (Oct 11, 2010)

MI here and it gets cold and snowy in the winter time.
Plain old long johns work great along with layering. A good pair of winter riding boots and the heavy winter riding gloves. I've seen people here ride in full carharrt bibs or suites with a scarf wrapped around their head.
I also use a Quarter Sheet to help keep my upper legs warm too.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> I'm also a big fan of those Hot Hands heat packs that SMrobs mentioned. They make them for inside your shoes as well.


When it's cold down here (20F), the ladies that I ride with love the ones for your boots. I just wear heavy socks and wiggle my toes to keep blood flowing, but that is the part of me that seems to get the coldest on long rides.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I am about 2 hours from Utah, up in Wyoming at 7000 feet. It gets very cold and I was going to say the same thing as Kevin. IFA stores will be your friend. Wait till you get here, then go and buy what you need. If you have not lived here, then what some folks say is a winter coat is more for lounging around in the ski lodge, pretty, puffy and worthless outside. lol.
I bought "longjohns" at Cabela's in Utah that are fleece type. They are soft and warm and so comfortable for riding. I like lined gloves, like to keep my hands warm, I'm not tough like Kevin... I do ride with a wool knit cap on my head, like to keep my ears warm. Kevin is just too tough for me about a hat too. Ugh, my ears would freeze.
You also want good warm boots for when you are not riding. Again, IFA or Cabela's will be your friend.
Good luck and enjoy.. Right now outside it is 10 degrees F, snow on the ground. Time to bundle up and go feed the horses.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

God love ya! I was sitting here complaining about 35 degrees here in PA. I will take 35 over 10 degrees anyday. Keep warm!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I agree with the posters that said to wait for your purchases until you move. Also don't get boots that are too snug. You need room for at least two pairs of socks (one thin and one thick) and then some "breathing" room. Same goes for gloves -- not tight ones. I can't use gloves: my hands get too cold, so I buy lots of mitts. 

Watch for clothes that are too slippery -- nylon snow pants and rain pants are great for working in the fields, but not for riding; knitted mitts and gloves won't allow you to grip your reins properly.

Also remember that wool is the warmest thing going when it gets wet, but the most important thing is to stay dry. That includes not just snow and rain, but your own body moisture.

You will LOVE the snow. It's beautiful and peaceful. Like walking through an enchanted fairy land.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, what I go for as far as ear covering is these.
http://www.earmuffshop.com/180s/ 
I have to have my ears covered anytime it is even slightly cold and windy and these allow me to still wear my felt hat too. They are the kind that wrap around the back of your head instead of over the top.


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

I live in western Montana. I'll ride even when it's below zero as well. I wear long johns. Probably two pairs of bottoms. Then I wear a long john shirt, t-shirt and hoodie sweat shirt with a jacket. For gloves I have a pair that are insulated. Not too thick or big just enough to get by and be able to feel. I don't use anything for my ears. I wear a hat all the time, baseball cap. 

My feet are my only concern. I wear two pairs of socks. One pair being wool. Usually once I've been moving a bit I can lose the jacket.


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Not from Utah or Canada lol but here in Ohio it can get chilly.
I suggest stalking up on "Carhart" brand clothing & winter wear. Get some hand & feet warmers to put in your boots & gloves. Carry some around in your jacket pockets.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Just got my Mountain Horse tall winter boots on sale! I'll finally be able to feel all 4 limbs after trail riding this winter. Yey!


----------



## Emmi (Nov 14, 2010)

We have a long and cold winter here in Finland. I have a warm underwear, sweater, normal-winter-outdoor-trousers (I don't know how to say it but I haven't found enough warm riding trousers ), winter jacket, this kind of hat and Roeckls winter riding gloves (are very warm and good!) when I go to ride. And yet I have wool socks and winter riding boots  I'll probably be crazy looking but I don't have cold


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Instead of wastefully creating a new thread, I'll just pop in this one for a second:
Any suggestions for very warm socks and gloves? 

I'm from ND. Our winters are the same as Canada for the most part, but I have this condition called Raynaud's. It basically constricts circulation to my hands and feet (nose and ears also, but I can just wear a hat for my ears. Nose doesn't bother me). It gets really annoying because even right now, and it's still fairly warm for the middle of November (35 degrees right now), my hands and feet get painfully cold. And instead of just going numb when they get cold, I lose blood flow to different fingers or toes..or from the ball of my foot forward. If I pull my socks or gloves off, they're completely white. It's kind of hard to maintain balance in a saddle if you can't feel the ball of your foot.

Anyway. Any suggestions?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Posiedon, I really believe a good pair of mittens will be your best friend. If the fingers are encased together, it helps them to stay warmer than if they are by themselves like you find in traditional gloves. Plus, you might look into some electric socks. They are a bit expensive, but if they save pain and damage to your feet, they would be worth it.
Amazon.com: Products tagged with electric socks

I also found this that I found interesting and you might too.
Raynaud's Association Forums - BEST heated gloves for driving in winter


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Poseidon, I got the most warmth from a $14 pair of Ovation winter gloves. I put hand warmers in them if I'm going to be out for more than 2 hours. I use ski socks, no particular brand.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> :lol:
> 
> You would DIE in Canada woman. Your winters = t-shirt weather for us! As soon as March comes around, and the days start warming up to around 14 degrees Fahrenheit, we're riding in sweatshirts!
> 
> ...



lol - I love Canadians!!! you people kill me! :lol:



*wants to be Canadian*


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Did I mention that I despise hoods? With a passion. I absolutely hate that feeling of having my whole head trapped in a stiff, cumbersome thing that won't let me turn my head to see what's behind or beside me. I prefer to wrap my head separately from the rest of my body.

This is my best winter pic. It was about 3 degrees that day with a very chilly, very powerful north wind. The only part of me that got cold enough to make me want to stop was my feet. I even have a fleece scarf that I wear wrapped around my face if it is too bad. I can remember many a night at my old job with frost on my eyelashes from the frozen condensation from my breath coming up from underneath my wrap.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Bahahaaha. I like that you call that winter. There's no snow! 3 degrees is a good day where I live. -40 with windchill. That's cold. :lol: In addition to snow up to at least your knees. Waist occasionally.

I love Macabre's picture. I've definitely had my hair freeze if it's even the slightest bit damp.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Smrobs is a hoot when it comes to winter. I remember when she posted that pic. She was so proud that she braved the cold!!! hahaha What a trooper you are SMR!

Poseidon, I also have Raynauds. Absolutely frustrating, I know. Thankfully, I have it only in my hands. What I find is that if I don't let them get cold at all in the first place, I'm far better off. Once they get cold, I'm in a bad situation. I have puchased "heat in a click" gel pads as well as the charcoal activated disposable heating pads. I always have something like that with me and enough for a few hours. I never ride in gloves in the winter, only mitts. I also find that on just cool days I'm better off with bare hands than with gloves. I think the gloves constrict my hands even more.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

NorthernMama said:


> Poseidon, I also have Raynauds. Absolutely frustrating, I know. Thankfully, I have it only in my hands. What I find is that if I don't let them get cold at all in the first place, I'm far better off. Once they get cold, I'm in a bad situation. I have puchased "heat in a click" gel pads as well as the charcoal activated disposable heating pads. I always have something like that with me and enough for a few hours. I never ride in gloves in the winter, only mitts. I also find that on just cool days I'm better off with bare hands than with gloves. I think the gloves constrict my hands even more.



I am jealous. I agree that mittens work better than gloves, I just find it easier to ride with gloves because I have leather split reins. And unfortunately, I'd have to shove those little heating pads in my mittens to keep my hands warm. Mine are always noticeably colder than normal. If I'm outside long enough without mittens or anything, they get super stiff and I can't move them (I'm beginning to get arthritis from it and I'm 18.) 

Like when I was in high school, I played flute in band. When we'd do marching stuff in the morning (or when it snowed), my hands would get super cold and stay curled in the position they'd be while playing. It sucked. I was told by my doctor I needed these special gloves used by the Army because they're fantastic. I forgot the brand name though.

Anyway. Sorry for ranting.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, hey, when it's all I'm used to, it's dang cold!!! Our winter temps average in the 20s so 3 degrees with a wind chill is a big drop. I'm not entirely sure, but I also think our winters might be a little different. My step-dad spent several years in Labrador while in the Navy, then when he came back to Amarillo, he said he froze his *** off in winter.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Ok so I decided to read this thread for fun and now feel like a weenie! I'm a native San Deigan and visiting my man in his deathly 40 degree washington weather makes my nose jump off my face and run for cover! 

No Canada for me! *walks to class at her college while breaking a sweat*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Zeke said:


> Ok so I decided to read this thread for fun and now feel like a weenie! I'm a native San Deigan and visiting my man in his deathly 40 degree washington weather makes my nose jump off my face and run for cover!
> 
> No Canada for me! *walks to class at her college while breaking a sweat*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ahahaha. I love when it hits 40 in about March. I break out the shorts and flipflops.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Poseidon said:


> Instead of wastefully creating a new thread, I'll just pop in this one for a second:
> Any suggestions for very warm socks and gloves?
> 
> I'm from ND. Our winters are the same as Canada for the most part, but I have this condition called Raynaud's. It basically constricts circulation to my hands and feet (nose and ears also, but I can just wear a hat for my ears. Nose doesn't bother me). It gets really annoying because even right now, and it's still fairly warm for the middle of November (35 degrees right now), my hands and feet get painfully cold. And instead of just going numb when they get cold, I lose blood flow to different fingers or toes..or from the ball of my foot forward. If I pull my socks or gloves off, they're completely white. It's kind of hard to maintain balance in a saddle if you can't feel the ball of your foot.
> ...


Hey I have that too. Although I only get it in my fingers. The only thing I find that helps is very warm water but of course that is not generally near at hand when riding lol


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Poseidon said:


> I agree that mittens work better than gloves, I just find it easier to ride with gloves because I have leather split reins. And unfortunately, I'd have to shove those little heating pads in my mittens to keep my hands warm.


I do put those heating units IN my mittens and even on the odd day when I wear gloves I will put them in on the back of my hands. It does help a bit. I also ride with split reins, but I have learned to ride with mitts. You can also get mitts that have just the thumb and one finger isolated that are easier to use than regular mittens.

SMR -- Sorry, I can't empathize with your "cold" weather, although I will give your dad that winter in Labrador would certainly be colder -- wet cold and wet heat are much harder to take than the dry air you probably have in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

We just started our winter here in Calgary. I woke up to a blizzard - yay! I would actually love to ride outside in the winter, but my mare is clipped and it wouldn't comfortable for her. I used to ride outside all winter when I lived in Vancouver. Although it was hardly winter - just an autumn that lasted from Oct to March!

And, is it just me, or does Canada look fricken teeny tiny on this map?! It's supposed to be bigger than the US!!



smrobs said:


> LOL, hey, when it's all I'm used to, it's dang cold!!! Our winter temps average in the 20s so 3 degrees with a wind chill is a big drop. I'm not entirely sure, but I also think our winters might be a little different. My step-dad spent several years in Labrador while in the Navy, then when he came back to Amarillo, he said he froze his *** off in winter.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Hali, many maps are like that because they are produced in the US so them there 'mericans can think they're special-like!  Let them have their little confidence boost!


----------



## gratifite (Jul 8, 2010)

I love silk long underwear - it doesn't take up a lot of space ... in the luggage or under the pants  AND, it's really warm!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

The map is distorted because is tries to take a round thing and put it on a flat surface and this causes distortions unless you purposely compensate. That's why you'll see those maps that cut the world up into like orange peelings shaped, connected along the equator.

I'm one of the people from "deathly" Washington state. (funny, but I think I am alive). Anyway, it is cold here due to the bone chilling damp. Much harder to deal with than dry brisk cold.
I bought some *"cozy toes" from Cashel* this year, but only fit my dressage saddle. They do make them for Western saddles, too. They fit over the stirru and if you line them with sheepskin, I think they will be warm.

I have a question for you snow folks; When you ride in the snow, how do you keep it from balling up inside the hoof and literally creating a ball under the horse;s foot? Our snow is damp and compresses beautifully. Makes awesome snowballs, but sticks in the hoof. I rode once in the snow last year and put vaseline on his hoof first, but still aborted the ride due to too much snow packed inside hoof. Advice, please?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

They put pads called poppers under the horse shoes. They're pads with a convex bump where the frog is so the snow can't collect. usually we put studs on the shoes too for traction.

I hear you about damp cold being far worse than dry cold. I'll take a dry 20 degree day anytime over a 40 degree raw day. Raw is brutal. Guess I'll stay in New England!


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

For snow in hoofs, packing vaseline in there helps too. Probably not as good those pads though, never used them. For lots of winter riding I suggest getting the studs on the shoes too.

And Hali I hear ya about winter finally starting. That stupid blizzard woke me up at 3:30am. I don't mind the snow, I just mind the wind and slush. I walk to school and people in their nice toasty warm cars seem to "forget" how far that slush actually flies once the plow truck finally gets around to it.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

What part of Utah is going to determine how much extra clothing you will need...

I had family that lived in St. George, and although it got chillier in the winter, heavy coats weren't normally necessary, and a hat and light gloves were sufficient to keep hands and head warm. Now if you are moving to the Salt Lake area, they get snowy winters, so good warm clothes will be necessary. 

My advice would be to get into contact with the people you will be interning with, and find out from them what is normally necessary for winter weather there. 

Where I live now, (Denver, CO) is fairly mild so far...although I know to expect snow, rain, and nice muddy paddocks! hahaha...But so far everyone I talk to says it can go from a blanket of white one day, and a few days later that will be melted...sooo...pretty mild in my book! 

I grew up in MN...now that's COLLLLDD!!!


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> The map is distorted because is tries to take a round thing and put it on a flat surface and this causes distortions unless you purposely compensate. That's why you'll see those maps that cut the world up into like orange peelings shaped, connected along the equator.
> 
> I'm one of the people from "deathly" Washington state. (funny, but I think I am alive). Anyway, it is cold here due to the bone chilling damp. Much harder to deal with than dry brisk cold.
> I bought some *"cozy toes" from Cashel* this year, but only fit my dressage saddle. They do make them for Western saddles, too. They fit over the stirru and if you line them with sheepskin, I think they will be warm.
> ...


My horse is barefoot and doesn't have this problem, but for shod horses you can get pads inserted in their shoes that prevent the snow from balling. Check with your farrier!!


----------



## Stillstandin (Nov 10, 2009)

For winter riding in the feedlot my farrier used shoes with Borium for traction combined with snow pads that were actually like a rubber ring around the inside of the shoe. The combination worked great but Borium does add so much traction that you have to be very careful.
To keep warm on the 8-12 hour days in the saddle (in Alberta) dressing in layers, including Carhartts. I had heavy mitts with my thumb and pinky finger seperate so I could still hold the reins. I also changed out my stirrups to a wider set that I could safely ride in heavy winter boots.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Borium tipped shoes are pretty standard around here in the winter and spring too because we usually get more ice than we do snow, and well, you know how slippery that slop gets after 2 inches of rain :wink:.


----------



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm not from Utah but I grew up in Alaska and currently live in Oregon where the winters are wet and cold. I also used to flag for the power company so needed to stay warm and dry.

My winter riding gear consists of silk long underwear, wool socks and flannel-lined jeans. I usually wear my ****** over that. On top I layer silk and merino wool, then a vest and then my coat (Carhartt jacket). I also wear a silk scarf around my neck. My hat is a wool felt cowboy hat. For gloves I have some waterproof insulated gloves from Cabela's. Shooting gloves aren't too bad as far as being thin enough to feel the reins (or answer the radio) but still keep your hands warmish. Mittens are always better than gloves because your fingers are not separated. Sometimes flagging, I would wear a silk liner inside wool mitts. If it's raining, I don't ride! Been there, done that and I no longer need to prove myself to anyone. Not that I needed to before, but we all know how that goes!

Moving from Louisiana to Utah will be an adventure and I hope you really enjoy the differences. Riding in the snow is lots of fun because it's not something you get to do everyday (for most of us).


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Tiny, I have heard of people using non-stick cooking spray on the bottom of their feet to prevent snowballs. None of ours have shoes in the winter so I don't worry about it.


----------

